# Sieg x2 / grizzly g8689 cnc conversion



## 98rangerll (Apr 27, 2014)

Ok guys I'm looking on ebay at the cnc kits with me a stepper motors I don't know what one to get and recommendations I am looking at the ball screw kits from cnc fusion and the cnc kits on ebay what combination would be the what I need and is going to work well I'm on a kinda tight budget but am trying to figure out what I really need the cost I already priced out mach3 for about $160. What combo do I need and is there anything else I need to do this ?


----------



## David Kirtley (Apr 28, 2014)

Depends on your level of comfort working with the components.

If a beginner and just want something that works for an X2 conversion, I would go with the CNC Fusion kit for the hardware and probably something like the Gecko G540 based set like the one CNC Router Parts carries. Well supported by software, good quality, pre-wired, and almost a turnkey solution. 

It is a little spendy but unless you are already into it and like the building, it will keep you from sitting around with a stack of components for an extended period of time.


----------



## 98rangerll (Apr 28, 2014)

I would say if I got a good set of directions to assemble I'm problem ok I've not done anything with cnc though I'm in classes learning g code now but actually putting a unit together is all new I did a belt drive conversion plan on doing the larger table upgrade from little machine shop but pretty much all my machine experience is manual I kinda would like turnkey just to make it faster and simple to do but I think its probably going to be better to build something and then be able to trouble shoot and know the nuts and bolts of it better   If I got something like this per example and a cnc fusion ball screws what else would I need I know there's always something small I just have no idea besides the obvious mounts nema steppers wiring and some power supply n ball screws and I'm being generic with that besides the ball screws everything else I'm kinda just saying what I say in some of the ebay kits I really am not sure what I need http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Axis-Step...512?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337b5b5a20 this looked like it had a good amount of the items I'm not sure on price and if there would be a better set to start with I greatly appreciate all help


----------



## David Kirtley (Apr 28, 2014)

98rangerll said:


> I would say if I got a good set of directions to assemble I'm problem ok I've not done anything with cnc though I'm in classes learning g code now but actually putting a unit together is all new I did a belt drive conversion plan on doing the larger table upgrade from little machine shop but pretty much all my machine experience is manual I kinda would like turnkey just to make it faster and simple to do but I think its probably going to be better to build something and then be able to trouble shoot and know the nuts and bolts of it better   If I got something like this per example and a cnc fusion ball screws what else would I need I know there's always something small I just have no idea besides the obvious mounts nema steppers wiring and some power supply n ball screws and I'm being generic with that besides the ball screws everything else I'm kinda just saying what I say in some of the ebay kits I really am not sure what I need http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Axis-Step...512?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337b5b5a20 this looked like it had a good amount of the items I'm not sure on price and if there would be a better set to start with I greatly appreciate all help



The kit from CNC Fusion has all the mechanical parts. I have not used it personally but a friend of mine did and had no problem. I would be careful about the table upgrade. Do the math. It starts approaching the price of a bigger mill and you end up with a lot of unusable parts. It doesn't matter what you get, you will always start thinking about something a little bigger and a little bigger. Pretty soon, you will be up in the range in price of a used Bridgeport and have something the size of an X2.

The CNC Router Parts kit is pretty complete. The drive is a bit pricey but good quality and a lot easier for mounting. By the time you add up all the parts, cabling, connectors, and shipping for individual components, you really are not looking at a lot of savings even comparing to some of the cheap chinese kits. You don't have to get the 4th axis motor to start with and will save some there. The only thing I don't like about it is that it is parallel port based. Not a huge problem but most computers don't have them anymore. If you are using a full sized PC, you can add a card. 

Just to mess with you, also realize that you can get a turnkey Taig CNC from someplace like http://deepgroove1.com/cncmill.htm for $1700 and still have the manual mill.  It actually has a larger work envelope than the X2.


----------



## 98rangerll (Apr 28, 2014)

If I don't do a table upgrade and just keep it as is I got the chucks arbors collets and a but of other tooling that isn't gonna switch over to a taig basically my goal is to to get this switched and make some money back and then look at something like a tormac until I have a new Bridgeport and hopefully a full commercial cnc I have a 14x32 building so I got a little room to work with I don't mind if I spend a little extra to get it together upfront if it's gonna make it easier for me to get done and faster in the long run I'm already doing small product run manually but with cnc can improve time and soon get better equipment or so I hope 
i will hold off on the 4th motor you mention parallel ports my PC does not have them and its a laptop going to a desktop could be the way to deal with that or put a new screen in my old laptop it has a plug that I think might work gotta check into that


----------



## arvidj (Apr 28, 2014)

98rangerll ...

I am going thru the same process that you are and will pass on what I  looked at and where I ended up I  am not suggesting that what I did is the best or cheapest solution and my not be right for you but it  may give you some ideas on whats available out there For mill  conversion hardware I looked at  CNCFusions kit along with the plans from Hoss Machine Fignoggle and  SterlingSteel I had seen many successful implementation of the  CNCFusion  kit but I had also seen a small number of posts from users who had  issues with the Z axis binding because it is offset to the side of the  column All of the plans used a ball screw centered on the Z axis so I  dismissed the CNCFusion solution In the end decided on the Hoss machine  plans with enhancements I changed the Y axis drive to a belt drive  style similar to what is on the Fignoggle design The basis for the  change was having the stepper offset to the side of the table rather  than  hanging of the end of the axis For software I looked at Mach3  LinuxCNC  and a suite of software and hardware products from Dynomotion My intent  was to use a laptop which does not have a parallel port This meant a  USB or Ethernet breakout board would be required Thought all three  solutions have USB or Ethernet breakout boards available I decided on  the Dynomotion suite as it was created from the ground up as an  integrated USB solution When I figured in the cost of Mach3 and a  USB\Ethernet breakout board the cost of Dynomotions KFlop and their  KMotionCNC software was close to a wash Dynomotion also offered a  4 motor stepper driver called KStep I felt it compared favorably with  the Gecko 540. Neither the KStep nor the 540 are as robust as the Gecko  203 and 213 drivers but they are considerably less expensive on a per  driver basis Another big factor in my decision was support  There is a Dynomotion forum on the CNCZone and another one on Yahoo  groups Tom from Dynomotion is very quick to respond to questions For the motors and power supply I went with individually selected items from  Automation Technologies again based on their wide motor and power supply selection  and the support that John provides Like you I looked at the enhancements available at  LittleMachineShop but had to resist the urge to improve As David points out you can quickly enhance your way to a machine that has cost considerably more than its value In  the end certainly not the bargain hunters solution but rather one  that would allow me to get on with making things rather than making a  machine.

98rangerll appears to use the "stream of characters sans punctuation and formatting" style of writing so I can only assume he is most comfortable reading responses in that style. For those of us who prefer the traditional style ...

I am going thru the same process that you are and will pass on what I  looked at and where I ended up. I  am not suggesting that what I did is the best or cheapest solution and my not be right for you but it  may give you some ideas on whats available out there.

 For mill conversion hardware I looked at  CNCFusions kit along with the plans from Hoss Machine, Fignoggle and  SterlingSteel. I had seen many successful implementation of the CNCFusion  kit but I had also seen a small number of posts from users who had  issues with the Z axis binding because it is offset to the side of the  column. All of the plans used a ball screw centered on the Z axis so I dismissed the CNCFusion solution. In the end decided on the Hoss machine plans "with enhancements". I changed the Y axis drive to a belt drive style similar to what is on the Fignoggle design. The basis for the change was having the stepper offset to the side of the table rather than  hanging of the end of the axis.

 For software I looked at Mach3, LinuxCNC  and a suite of software and hardware products from Dynomotion. My intent was to use a laptop which does not have a parallel port. This meant a USB or Ethernet breakout board would be required. Thought all three solutions have USB or Ethernet breakout boards available I decided on the Dynomotion suite as it was created from the ground up as an integrated USB solution. When I figured in the cost of Mach3 and a USB\Ethernet breakout board the cost of Dynomotions KFlop and their KMotionCNC software was close to a wash.

Dynomotion also offered a 4 motor stepper driver called KStep. I felt it compared favorably with the Gecko 540. Neither the KStep nor the 540 are as robust as the Gecko 203 and 213 drivers but they are considerably less expensive on a per driver basis.

Another big factor in my decision was support. There is a Dynomotion forum on the CNCZone and another one on Yahoo groups. Tom from Dynomotion is very quick to respond to questions.

 For the motors and power supply I went with individually selected items from  Automation Technologies, again based on their wide motor and power supply selection  and the support that John provides.

 Like you I looked at the enhancements available at  LittleMachineShop but had to resist the urge to improve. As David points out you can quickly enhance your way to a machine that has cost considerably more than its value.

In the end certainly not the "bargain hunters" solution but rather one that would allow me to get on with making things rather than making a machine.


----------



## wnec65 (Apr 28, 2014)

So maybe this will be helpful.  I did a 2 axis conversion on an HF 44991.  I bought the machine used for $500 with collets, endmills, drill chucks and a bunch of aluminum.  I bought the Mini Mill CNC kit #3 from CNCfusion for $450 including shipping.  I went with Automation Technology Inc. for a 2 axis kit ( power supply , 270oz-in steppers, Kl4030 drivers, and a C10 Parallel Port Interface Card including shipping $270.  I also purchased from them a black box and some motor shielded wires for something to put all the components in.  $95  Because I'm using a Dell laptop with no parallel port I bought a Warp9 Smooth Stepper to interface between my USB port and the C10 which I purchased on EBay for ~ $160 and a ribbon cable for $10.  The Mach3 license was $175.   So my total is  $1660.  Putting it all together and making it work is the fun part.  I also should mention that the mill is a little light ( no heavy cuts.)  But it is a hobby so I have all the time in the world.   Good luck.


----------



## arvidj (Apr 28, 2014)

wnec65,

What is the size of the vise?

98rangerll should also take tooling and such into consideration. I realize that these costs are not specific to a CNC conversion but I am left with the impression he is starting from scratch with his mill and should be prepared for some sticker shock when he gets to that part of the process. I know I was prepared but my wife wasn't ).

Arvid


----------



## wnec65 (Apr 28, 2014)

The vice is a 4" that can be purchased from Shars for $100 plus shipping.  I should also  mention that I installed 2 DRO's from igaging that I bought new on E-bay for $32.90 each with free shipping.  The manual handles on the steppers you can find on E-bay for under $10 each or it can be your first milling job.  I also downloaded the MillWizard software with Mach3 and purchased the license  $75.  It's very useful for canned cycles ( bolt holes, pockets, etc ) as it writes the G-code that is easily posted to Mach3.  Add to that a cooling fan and small power supply for under $20 as the black box doesn't come with a cooling fan so now the total is $1940.  I don't think it was a bargain but if you are looking for something to keep your hands and mind active it fits the bill.


----------

